# GUYS: Do you ever relax like Al Bundy with hand in pants?



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I am curious.. Allot of the time when I get off work I will put my hand down my pants just like Al Bundy, sit back and watch a movie or a TV show. Sometimes I even hold the jewels in my hands :clap So do any other guys do this or is it just me and Al Bundy? If so, where? At home? The office? You're favorite restaurant with your friends? 

Ohh I call this pullin a Bundy.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Me: No.

Someone at work: Yes, and it's so notable to see both of them in there during a staff meeting that I can't help noticing.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This poll disturbs me more than the human flesh one :b


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

mserychic said:


> This poll disturbs me more than the human flesh one :b


That's probably 'cause you're female. :lol

For what it's worth though, I'm probably one of the few guys here who doesn't do a Bundy... not that there's anything wrong with it, of course. I'd just rather have a female diddle me. I don't want to be diddlin' myself. There's something.. I dunno.. self-gay about it. But again, not that there's anything wrong with it. Just a personal choice issue.

Oh, I gotta think up a disturbing poll one of these days.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Elton, 
Al only sticks the fingers in. He never goes far enough to "hold the jewels". That would be a form of.. Mastersomethingoranother.

I do it purely to relieve pain. Since having my gall bladder out I have had some abdominal pain. Drs have been unable to determine it's source. I have found that a slight pressure exerted on the abdomen helps. Sliding my hand into the waistband of my pants exerts just about the right pressure and I don't have to be constantly pressing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not a guy, but I put my hand down my pants like the best of 'em.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

My hand is always in my pants.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Somehow, I don't find that surprising.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Pants?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> I dunno.. self-gay about it.


Head-explodey.

I do it, but I prefer to take the feller out for some air when I can.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

sometimes, but more often I miss my pants all together and just put my hand over it.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I got caught once, I was out with friends at a restaurant. I think I got too relaxed and etc. 

they still bring it up. I think cause they are girls, if they were just guys, no big deal.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Elton,
> Al only sticks the fingers in. He never goes far enough to "hold the jewels". That would be a form of.. Mastersomethingoranother.
> 
> I do it purely to relieve pain. Since having my gall bladder out I have had some abdominal pain. Drs have been unable to determine it's source. I have found that a slight pressure exerted on the abdomen helps. Sliding my hand into the waistband of my pants exerts just about the right pressure and I don't have to be constantly pressing.


Al only sticks his fingers in on the TV show because if he were to stick his hand down any further on TV it would have been too inappropriate for TV. In real life Al Bundy sticks his hand down his pants all the way :clap So just holding the jewels is Masterhmmhmmm? I thought if you where to possibly rub, or fondle that would be Masteyippy. Well that is how I have always seen it anyways. But that is comming from a guy who shakes it more than twice when going to the bathroom :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I didn't know guys actually did that. I thought that was just an Al Bundy thing. To be honest, the point this action escapes me entirely. :con 

I guess I'm lagging a few chapters behind in my Manliness Book. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow...guys actually.....:lol

I don't do it. :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Formerly Artie said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > This poll disturbs me more than the human flesh one :b
> ...


It's cuz my dad would do that all the time no matter who was a round and I'll just leave it at that


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yes. Very reassuring for us men to remember, WE'RE MEN.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> But that is comming from a guy who shakes it more than twice when going to the bathroom


Some of us have to shake more than twice in order to get all the little droplets out. Number of shakes is directly proportional to the distance the droplets must travel.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

uh. no.

cant say that i do.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got to say I've done this on occasion.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

My friend in high school would do this constantly while sitting in class, and he was really obvious about it and didn't mind if other people watched.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Not a guy, _but_... I used to imitate Al Bundy when I was like eight because I loved Married With Children. Yes, an 8-year-old watching Married With Children. I used to beg my mom to let me stay up and watch it. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I thought you were about to say you used to beg your mom to let you put your hands down your pants. That would've been weird...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Strange Religion said:


> I thought you were about to say you used to beg your mom to let you put your hands down your pants. That would've been weird...


Very. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> > But that is comming from a guy who shakes it more than twice when going to the bathroom
> 
> 
> Some of us have to shake more than twice in order to get all the little droplets out. Number of shakes is directly proportional to the distance the droplets must travel.


just wipe man. if women can do it, so can men!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevermind! :evil


----------

